# Suspension/motor mount questions



## kirsch33 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello everyone,

 

I drive a 2005 Nissan Altima 3.5 SE with about 230,000 miles on it (mostly highway). Anyways, upon hearing some unwanted vibration and noises from the front end I got it checked out. Turns out, my front right strut is bad. Since the car has so many miles on it and I can get a pretty good deal on the package, I plan on replacing the entire spring/strut assembly on both sides. This should run me around ~$220 from rockauto. In addition the shop that I let look at my car also let me know that my front side and rear motor mounts are either broken or almost broken. I can verify this because when I put my car into gear I can feel the motor shift.

 

Anyways, my question is this: on rockauto, under motor mounts for my car, there are alot of options and Im not sure what it is that I need. Motor mounts are either with or without wires, and the ones with wires/sensors are considerably more expensive. How do I know if I need to get one with wires or not? Will any motor mount work for what I need it for?

 

Additionally, the shop said that the coolant pipe was almost rusted out on the bottom and that it is beginning to leak antifreeze. I think he is referring to the pipe that runs from where the coolant is stored, for clarity. I can seem to locate this part, maybe because I dont know the technical name for it?

 

If anyone can help me with any of these questions or even just give me some insight it would be appreciated. I plan on doing all of this work myself, except maybe with the exception of the motor mounts. I havent looked into repairing those at all and Im not sure if I would have the tools to get the job done.

Thank you all


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Some Nissan models have electronic-controlled motor mounts that adjust the tilt of the motor to level it out. It's fairly common on the V6 models. Easy way to check is just look at your old ones. The can be replaced with standard mounts, if you wish. There are articles on the web about it if you do a little searching. 
It's hard to tell you what part you are referring to without pictures. Try using the part diagrams at NissanPartsZone.com; they may help you out.


----------

